# Joe's Will



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Joe died. His Will provided Â£30,000 for an elaborate funeral. As the last guests departed the affair, his wife, Helen, turned to her oldest friend.
"Well, I'm sure Joe would be pleased," she said.

"I'm sure you're right," replied Jody, who lowered her voice and leaned in close.
"How much did this really cost?"

"All of it," said Helen. "Thirty thousand."

"No!" Jody exclaimed. "I mean, it was very nice, but Â£30,000?"

Helen answered, "The funeral was Â£6,500. I donated Â£500 to the church. The wake, food and drinks were another Â£500. The rest went for the memorial stone."

Jody computed quickly. "Â£22,500 for a memorial stone? My God, how big is it?!"

"Two and a half carats.


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

like that :lol:


----------

